# Links > Tutorials >  Οδηγός Link σε 5GHz

## mojiro

Τοπολογία: 2 άκρα(A, B) σε 5GHz
A = Ap mode
B = Client mode

Πριν αρχίσουμε οπιαδήποτε εργασία στην ταράτσα

Κάνουμε ένα Full Range Scan και στα 2 άκρα, τόσο σε 5GHz όσο και σε 5GHz-Turbo.
Δηλαδή η Scan List θα είναι 4920-6100. Κρατάμε ενα Screenshot απο το κάθε Scan.

Έπειτα θέτουμε τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις στα interfaces:



> Ap mode
> Max Station Count: 1 εώς 3





> Client mode





> Frequency: 5700(νόμιμη) ή 5900(παράνομη) ή όσο πιο ψηλά μπορούμε και δεν ενοχλούμε κάποιο άλλο Link
> Scanlist = Frequency
> Default Authenticate/Forward: On
> Basic/Supported Rates: 6Mbit
> Nstreme/Turbo Mode/Compresion/WDS: Off
> Ack Timeout/Periodic Calibration: On
> Preamble mode: Both
> TxPower: 30 ή Default ή Maximum


Άμα ειναι δυνατόν κλείνουμε όλα τα υπόλοιπα Link των 2 κομβων εκτός από ένα για BackUp.
Αυτό γίνεται για λόγους πιθανών παρεμβολών.

Πάμε ταράτσα

Θέσαμε μεγάλη συχνότητα εκπομπής διότι η δέσμη στενεύει σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες
και δυσκολεύει το κεντράρισμα. Επίσης μία λεπτή δέσμη συνεπάγεται και πιο γρήγορες
μεταβολές στο σήμα με το παραμικρό κούνιμα της κεραίας. Σε αντίθεση με τις χαμηλές
συχνότητες που διατηρούν ίδια απολαβή σε ένα σχετικά μεγάλο εύρος μοιρών περιστροφής.

Φυσικά εναλάσουμε τα modes Αp/Client μεταξύ των 2 άκρων, ώστε να ειπάρξει το ιδανικό
κεντράρισμα.

Ότι απόσταση και αν έχετε, με την ισχυ τέρμα, και με καλή οπτική θα πρέπει να έχετε
σήμα άνω των -60. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση είτε έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα στα καλώδια και
τις κολήσεις των βυσμάτων ή η οπτική επαφή δεν είναι τόσο καλή.

Κατεβαίνουμε στο pc μας και πάλι

Καταγράφουμε για όλα μας τα Link: Συχνότητα, Turbo Mode & Ισχύ. Βρίσκουμε τα κενά
εύρη συχνοτήτων των 2 κομβων.

Αν έχουμε την πολιτέλεια, εξερούμε απο αυτά τα εύρη, τις κατελημένες συχνότητες που
είδαμε στα προηγούμενα Scan που κάναμε.

φυσικά ακολουθείται ο παρακάτω οδηγός...



> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17408
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17408


...για να επιλεχθούν τα εύρη συχνοτήτων. Δηλαδή κρατάμε απόσταση 40MHz από ένα Link
και 80MHz αμα αυτό είναι Turbo.

Καλό είναι να επιλεχθούν συχνότητες μεταξύ των 5500 Mhz & 5700 MHz που είναι και
νόμιμες για την Ελλάδα.

Έστω Χ-Υ το εύρος συχνοτήτων που βρήκαμε ότι μας ικανοποιεί.

Θέτουμε τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις στα interfaces:



> Ap mode
> Max Station Count: 1
> Frequency: X-Y
> Basic Rates: 6Mbit
> Supported Rates: 6Mbit





> Client mode
> Frequency: μας ειναι αδιαφορο
> Basic/Supported Rates: Default





> Scanlist = X-Y
> Default Authenticate/Forward: On
> Nstreme/Turbo Mode/Compresion/WDS: Off
> Ack Timeout: Dynamic
> Periodic Calibration: Enabled
> Preamble mode: Both
> TxPower: 30 ή Default ή Maximum


Και αρχίζουμε να αλλάζουμε συνεχώς την συχνότητα εκπομπής(από Χ εώς Υ) του Α εώς να
βρούμε αυτές που πέζει καλύτερα. Φυσικά για κάθε συχνότητα καταγράφουμε τα Rx dB
κάθε άκρου.

Κάνουμε πολλαπλά Bandwidth Tests, για να βρούμε ποια από αυτές είναι η πραγματικά καλή.
Την θέτουμε και στα 2 άκρα ως Frequency & ScanList.

Αρχίζουμε να αλλάζουμε ένα-ένα τα NStreme Modes & Compresion και στα 2 Link και κάνουμε
σε κάθε αλλαγή Bandwidth Tests για να βρούμε το βέλτιστο.

Ένα καλό Link χωρίς NStreme/Turbo/Compresion βγάζει 15/15mbit σε TCP Both Direction.
NStreme & Turbo διπλασιαζουν συνηθως το Bandwidth, ενω το Compresion δινει μια μικρη
οθηση της ταξης των 1-6mbit αναλογα το Traffic. Αυτά ta Modes σε μέτρια Link δε παρέχουν
καμία βελτίωση. Αντιθέτως προκαλουν Disconnects & χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

Προσοχή: Η χρήση NStreame & Compresion αυξάνει την χρήση της CPU. Δεν συνιστάται η χρήση
τους σε Embeded Συστήματα ή σε PC με CPU κάτω των 450MHz (με το πολύ 2 Link).


Τώρα ελέγχουμε σε ποια Data Rates κλειδώνει καλύτερα το Link μας τη στιγμή που ειπάρχει
Τraffic (Όταν δεν ειπάρχει Traffic οι κάρτες αυτόματα ρίχνουν τα Data Rates για
εξοικονομηση ενέργειας).


άμα λέει 54Mbit... τότε
στο Α άκρο που ειναι Ap θέτουμε στα Data Rates:



> Supported: 36 48 54
> Basic: 36


κάνουμε 3 Bandwidth Tests και διαδοχικά μεταβάλουμε τα Data Rates



> Supported: 36 48 54
> Basic: 36
> 
> Supported: 48 54
> Basic: 48
> 
> Supported: 54
> Basic: 54


Συνήθως καλύτερα(και σταθερά) αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν στα



> Supported: 48 54
> Basic: 48


Υπάρχει περίπτωση άμα το Link δεν είναι καλό, όσο αυξάνουμε τα Data Rates να μην ξανακάνει
Connect, τότε ξαναπηγαίνουμε στα προηγούμενα και ξετικάρουμε τα Rates στα οποία δεν έκανε
Connect. Δηλαδή αν θέσαμε



> Supported Rates: 48 54
> Basic Rates: 48 54


το αλλάζουμε σε



> Supported: 36 48
> Basic: 36


Μετά από όλα αυτά θέτουμε την ισχύ και στους 2 κόμβους



> Τxpower: 30


και αρχίζουμε να την κατεβάζουμε αρχικά με μεγάλα βήματα (10db) και μετά με μικρά (3db)
κάνωντας σε κάθε μεταβολή Bandwidth Tests.

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να δούμε η ταχύτητα να αυξάνεται! πολύ πιθανό να μπορεί τώρα το Link να
κλειδώσει και να αποδόσει σε μεγαλύτερα Data Rates! Όχι δεν ειναι παράξενο. Διαβάστε τον
παρακάτω οδηγό για να καταλάβετε τον λόγο που συμβαίνει αυτό.



> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18197
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18197


Σταματάμε να ρίχνουμε την ισχύ εως ότου δούμε απώλια στα MBit της τάξης ανω των 3-5mbit
ή να φτάσουμε στα -65db με -68db.

Επίσης Bandwidth Test του οποιου το αποτέλεσμα ειναι μόνο απότομες κορυφες και όχι σχετικά
επίπεδο δε μπορεί θεωριθει θετικό. Είναι προτειμότερο να ειπάρχει λιγότερη ταχύτητα αλλά
σταθερή παρά υψηλή και διακοπτόμενη.

Οι λόγοι που προκαλούν αυτες τις διακοπές συνήθως ειναι οι παρεμβολές, η υπερβολική ισχυ
και η αδυναμία των άκρων να κλειδώσουν στα απαιτούμενα Data Rates.


Ρυθμίσεις ενός τυπικού Link



> *General*
> Name: athX-BBLINK_NAME
> MTU: 1500
> Arp: enabled
> 
> *Wireless*
> Radio Name: LOCAL_NODE-REMOTE_NODE
> Mode: Ap Bridge / Station
> Band: 5GHz / 5GHz-Turbo
> ...




Νόμιμα Range Συχνοτήτων:



> 5475 MHz - 5725 MHz





> 5495 MHz - 5705 MHz





> 5500 MHz (100)
> 5540 MHz (10
> 5580 MHz (116)
> 5620 MHz (124)
> 5660 MHz (132)
> 5700 MHz (140)





> 5515 MHz - 5685 MHz





> 5520 MHz (104)
> 5600 MHz (120)
> 5680 MHz (136)

----------


## alasondro

> Μετα απο ολα αυτα θετουμε και στους 2 κομβους
> Παράθεση:
> Τxpower: 30
> 
> 
> και αρχιζουμε να την κατεβαζουμε αρχικα με μεγαλα βηματα (10db)
> και μετα με μικρα (3db) κανωντας σε καθε μεταβολη bandwidth tests.
> 
> .....
> ...


Διαφωνώ κάθετα με όλο αυτό το κομμάτι 
η ισχύς πρέπει να είμαι μηδενική εξ αρχής!!!!!

----------


## mojiro

ο λογος ?

εγω λεω max στην αρχη για να μην υπαρχουν αμφιβολιες αμα το
λινκ ειναι προβληματικο ή κατι αλλο πχ καλωδιο δε παει καλα.

με μηδενικη ισχυ δε θα βρεις το προβλημα αμα ας πουμε ειναι στο
καλωδιο.

----------


## alasondro

ναι οκ, δεν εκφράστηκα όπως έπρεπε
για αρχικό troubleshooting ναι μαζί σου ας
μπει full ισχύ για κεντράρισμα , τσεκάρισμα καλώδιων κτλ...
Αλλά μετά ρίχνουμε ισχύ μηδέν και το link θα πρέπει να παίζει καλα εκεί
κατευθείαν ....
μπορεί ο άλλος να δει οτι χάνει 3-5 mbit από bandwidth ενώ έχει κατεβάσει ισχύ από 25 σε 20 πρέπει να το αφήσει εκεί?
γνώμη μου είναι πως όχι....

----------


## mojiro

> μπορεί ο άλλος να δει οτι χάνει 3-5 mbit από bandwidth ενώ έχει κατεβάσει ισχύ από 25 σε 20 πρέπει να το αφήσει εκεί?
> γνώμη μου είναι πως όχι....


δε νομιζω πως ο οδηγος θα τον εμποδισει ψυχολογικα απο το να
ριξει την ισχυ του λινκ σε μη-ενοχλητικο επιπεδο...

ελπιζω απλα να καταλαβει γιατι επιμενουμε να μην εκπεμπουμε
στο τερμα...

δες και το edit που εκανα, νομιζω πως τα -65db, -68db ειναι ενα
οριο στην εκπομπη. ενα καλο λινκ μπορει να παιξει ανετα εκει
με 10/10mbit both tcp και χαμηλη ισχυ ανεξαρτητου αποστασης
χωρις nstreme/turbo/compresion.

----------


## mojiro

Επειτα απο προσφατες δοκιμες προεκυψαν οι παρακατω μετρησεις τις
φωτογραφιας.

Οι ρυθμισεις ηταν



> NStreme: Exact Size, 4000 packets
> Data Rates: Auto
> Extensions: Pre/Post επεξε το ιδιο
> Preamble: Both
> Ack Timeout: Dynamic
> Periodic Calibration: Enabled


Θα ηταν αρκετα επιθημητο να γιει κατι τετοιο και απο ατομο ο οποιος
εχει Linux και Link με Linux απο την απεναντι πλευρα.

----------


## socrates

Μιχάλη, πολύ καλός και μαζεμένος οδηγός που πρέπει να γίνει sticky... 

Την επόμενη φορά που θα βγάλω ΒΒ link θα ακολουθήσω κατά γράμμα αυτά που γράφεις και θα σου δώσω feedback. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να φτιαχτεί σαν συνέχεια και ένας οδηγός αξιολόγησης και συντήρησης των υπάρχοντων links. Ποια links πχ θεωρούνται απόδεκτά (cpu load, bw tests se ΜΤ modes & Linux, packet loss, εναλλακτικές, SNR), + μαζεμένο troubleshooting step by step.

Πάντα τέτοια...

----------


## dti

Οι νόμιμες συχνότητες για εξωτερικά links στη μπάντα των 5 GHz είναι από 5470-5725 και τα κανάλια ξεκινούν από 5500 μέχρι και 5700 ανά 20 MHz.

Στις ρυθμίσεις του mikrotik ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να επιλέγουμε country Greece ώστε να λειτουργεί σωστά η ρύθμιση του Tx power.

To scan καλό είναι να γίνεται με την ελάχιστη ισχύ, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς εκεί πρέπει να είναι μετά ρυθμισμένη, ώστε να διαφυλάξουμε τη μπάντα από το θόρυβο.

----------


## mojiro

> Οι νόμιμες συχνότητες για εξωτερικά links στη μπάντα των 5 GHz είναι από 5470-5725 και τα κανάλια ξεκινούν από 5500 μέχρι και 5700 ανά 20 MHz.
> 
> Στις ρυθμίσεις του mikrotik ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να επιλέγουμε country Greece ώστε να λειτουργεί σωστά η ρύθμιση του Tx power.
> 
> To scan καλό είναι να γίνεται με την ελάχιστη ισχύ, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς εκεί πρέπει να είναι μετά ρυθμισμένη, ώστε να διαφυλάξουμε τη μπάντα από το θόρυβο.


έγιναν οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές σύμφωνα με αυτά που λές καθώς και τις προσθήκες του Mikrotik 2.9.27

----------


## Danimoth

> Στις ρυθμίσεις του mikrotik ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να επιλέγουμε country Greece ώστε να λειτουργεί σωστά η ρύθμιση του Tx power.


Hm, δεν ήξερα ότι θα έκανε διαφορά αυτό.

Επίσης, το Periodic Calibration, τι κάνει?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Επειτα απο προσφατες δοκιμες προεκυψαν οι παρακατω μετρησεις τις
> φωτογραφιας.
> 
> Οι ρυθμισεις ηταν
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NStreme: Exact Size, 4000 packets
> ...


Rates Auto;;;

Γιατί κοιτάτε μόνο το bandwidth ρε γμτ  ::   ::  

Με τα rates στο default τα pings είναι ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ!!!

Μία 1ms μία 10 μία 20 μία 2 μια 4 μία 1 μία 0.7 μία 20...

ΔΕΝ είναι σταθερο το λινκ με default rates!

 ::

----------


## mojiro

ρεσυ, βαγγελη ποιος σου ειπε οτι κοιταω μονο την μια παραμετρο ?

και δε ξερω, πως συμπτοματικα, εγω εχω δει τα αναποδα αποτελεσματα!
ελαφρως εως πολυ μειωμενο bw και πολυ καλο latency  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Εξαρτάται απ' τον rate selection algorithm. Στο mikrotik ποιος χρησιμοποιείται ξέρουμε;

----------


## Cha0s

> ρεσυ, βαγγελη ποιος σου ειπε οτι κοιταω μονο την μια παραμετρο ?
> 
> και δε ξερω, πως συμπτοματικα, εγω εχω δει τα αναποδα αποτελεσματα!
> ελαφρως εως πολυ μειωμενο bw και πολυ καλο latency



Τα κλειδωμένα rates στην πράξη αποδίδουν από την πρώτη μέρα που βάλανε τα Δυτικά προάστια mikrotik & 5GHz πολύ πριν απο μένα και από σένα.

Τώρα αν απλά θέλετε να λέτε ότι περνάτε traffic οκ αφήστε το όπως νάναι...

Το σωστό όμως είναι κλειδωμένα rates & traffic shaping σε όλα τα λινκς.
Αυτή είναι η δικιά μου άποψη και στην πράξη μου απέδιδε μια χαρά όταν είχα 12 λινκς (άρα και αρκετές αλληλοπαρεμβολές, άρα και πολύ πιο δύσκολο το σετάρισμα όλων αυτών) και κάμποσο traffic.

----------


## mojiro

και εγω τοσο καιρο ετσι εκανα... αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω
αρχησει και το δοκιμαζω. αλλου πεζει καλα, αλλου οχι, δε παιζει
καλα στα κακα links.

τιποτα δεν ειναι τελεσιδικο και μονιμο, ολα παντα ελεγχονται.

----------


## Cha0s

Τέσπα... πάλι ο περίεργος φαίνομαι...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τέσπα... πάλι ο περίεργος φαίνομαι...


Aλλη φορά να μου λες να γκρινιάζουμε παρέα  ::

----------


## manroum

::  Ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα μετα την χθεσινη βροχη ,μαλλον καηκε το mikrotik!

----------

